# Occasional lean code, and rough idle



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

It could just be that ethanol fuel, but i'll get a SES light thats says its running lean, and if it idles below 750, theres a bump in the idle every sec or two, sounds kind of cool to me, but i know this is not good. it has 80k and I havent done any of the "100k mile s***". like fuel filter and the whole 9 yards. Once I got it stuck in the mud and got it really hot, it almost sounded like it was misfiring on 1 cylnder. Could be the intake mani gasket since its really hot where i live and I have a WAI. but i hope not


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Search on here for intake gasket job. That may be the cause of the lean mixture. If you change the gasket do the PCV valve also,trust me,it will save you doing a distributor some day.


----------



## whitehallmike (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah. Mine ended up with the Intake Manifold gasket replacementwith the same symptoms. I was not happy. But it is the only major thing wrong in about 85,000 miles.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

You can do the intake gasket and pcv valve as a DIY job and save a lot of money. Its about a 3-4 hr job and only about $30 in parts . Not a tough job ,just a little time and make sure you know what/where to reconnect some of the parts . Mark things if you are new at major disassembly ,use some tape and paint to make marks to ID where things go back. I just did the timing belt/water pump/motor mounts on my Audi , a 6-7hr job ,with no issues. Don't be afraid ,just be prepared. Read up or get a shop manual on what it takes on the Altima and jump into it. I'm doing the one on ours before it goes bad. Already have the PCV valve just need to buy intake gasket . The Altima is still at about 50k miles so I figure it should be done at about 60-70k as a preventative measure.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

well damn, i was really hoping it wasnt that, but i sprayed axe body spray around my intake mani, and when i sprayed it around cyl 4, the idle got higher and smoothed out. It still runs good so im just going to procrastinate this like i do everything else!


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Try tightening the intake bolts just a little( don't snap one) to see if that will buy you more time. But like I said don't be afraid ,its a cheap repair if you do it yourself ,get some other car friends a couple pizza and refreshments, music on a weekend afternoon and itll be done before you realize it!


----------

